# kde login crash, 32bit Userprofil -> 64bit System

## mattes

Hallo,

habe die Gelegenheit einer neuen Festplatte genutzt gleich mal das System neu mit X86_64 neu aufzustzen.

Allerdings startet KDE nicht, X crasht.

```

[   226.753] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[   226.756] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   226.757] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   226.758] Current Operating System: Linux columbia 3.0.1-gentoo #3 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 1 20:09:05 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   226.760] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdd2 video=uvesafb:1910x1200-24@60,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet reboot=warm

[   226.761] Build Date: 01 September 2011  06:47:02PM

[   226.762]  

[   226.763] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[   226.764]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   226.767] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   226.770] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep  1 20:33:46 2011

[   226.772] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   226.773] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   226.774] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   226.774] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   226.774] (**) |   |-->Monitor "S2431W"

[   226.774] (**) |   |-->Device "GF8800GTS"

[   226.774] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   226.774] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   226.774] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[   226.774] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   226.774] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   226.774] (**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   226.774] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   226.774] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ce160

[   226.774] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   226.774]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   226.774]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   226.774]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   226.774]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   226.775] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0193:1682:2251 rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000a000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   226.775] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   226.775] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   226.775] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   226.776] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   226.776] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.776]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.776]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.776]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   226.776] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   226.776] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   226.776] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.776]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.776]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.776]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   226.776] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   226.776] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   226.776] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   226.784] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   226.785]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.785]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.785] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[   226.785] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   226.785] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   226.785] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   226.785] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.785]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   226.785]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.785]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   226.785] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   226.785] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   226.785] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   226.785] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   226.785] (II) Unloading dri

[   226.785] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.786] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   226.786] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   226.786] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   226.786] (II) Unloading dri2

[   226.786] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.788] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   226.788] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   226.788] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   226.788]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.788]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   226.788] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   226.788] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[   226.788] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.788]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.7.1

[   226.788]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   226.788]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[   226.788] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   226.788] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[   226.788] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.788]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.6.0

[   226.788]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   226.788]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[   226.788] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[   226.788] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   226.788] (--) using VT number 7

[   226.793] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   226.793] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   226.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   226.794] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.794]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.794]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   226.794] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   226.794] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   226.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   226.794] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.794]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.794]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   226.794] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   226.794] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   226.794] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   226.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   226.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   226.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   226.794] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   226.794] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   226.794] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   226.794] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   226.794] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   226.794] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

[   226.794] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   227.327] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Eizo S2431W (DFP-1)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[   227.327] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[   227.329] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS (G80) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 655360 kBytes

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.80.13.00.80

[   227.329] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS at PCI:1:0:0

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Eizo S2431W (DFP-1)

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): Eizo S2431W (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   227.329] (--) NVIDIA(0): Eizo S2431W (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[   227.419] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

[   227.419] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   227.419] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   227.419] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   227.419] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   227.419] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   227.419] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[   227.419] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

[   227.454] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 92); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[   227.454] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[   227.454] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   227.454] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[   227.460] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   227.494] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   227.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   227.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   227.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   227.519] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   227.519] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   227.519] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   227.519] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   227.519] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   227.519] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   227.519] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   227.519] (II) Unloading dri2

[   227.519] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   227.519] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   227.519] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   227.519] (==) RandR enabled

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   227.519] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   227.521] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   227.662] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse0'

[   227.662] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[   227.662] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[   227.662] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[   227.663] (**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

[   227.663] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[   227.663] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[   227.663] (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

[   227.663] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[   227.671] (**) Option "Buttons" "7"

[   227.671] (==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[   227.671] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

[   227.671] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   227.671] (**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   227.671] (II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

[   227.962] (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[   227.962] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'Keyboard0'

[   227.962] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

[   227.962] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[   227.962] (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

[   227.962] (**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

[   227.962] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

[   227.962] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

[   227.962] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

[   227.962] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

[   227.962] (**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

[   227.962] (**) Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   227.962] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   227.986] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   227.986] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   227.988] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   227.988] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   227.994] (II) config/udev: Adding input device saa7134 IR (Terratec Cinergy 60 (/dev/input/event4)

[   227.994] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   228.000] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   228.000] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   228.000] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[   228.000] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   228.000] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   228.000] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   228.000] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event2)

[   228.000] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   228.070] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[   228.070] (II) Unloading mouse

[   228.070] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[   228.070] (II) Unloading kbd

```

sowohl beim Start über KDM als auch über startx.

habe schon alle Xorg-Module nochmal neu gebaut, es startet aber einfach nicht  :Sad: 

seht ihr woran es liegen könnte?

(die (EE) bzgl. dri sollten wohl egal sein).

Grüße

MattesLast edited by mattes on Sat Sep 03, 2011 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mattes

ach übrigens: bei KDM stüzt er erst ab, nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben habe, und KDE etwas geladen hat. Sobald das HDD-Symbol klar ist, schiert es ab..

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Hört sich für mich mehr nach KDE an, das Problem hatte ich auch mal. IHMO hatte ich vergessen ein Paket mit einzuspielen.

Obwohl, wenn du sicher bist, das die startx GUI auch nicht geht, dann fällt mir da auch nichts ein im Moment.

Ist das log das Xorg.0.log oder das kdm.log?

----------

## Josef.95

 *mattes wrote:*   

> ach übrigens: bei KDM stüzt er erst ab, nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben habe, und KDE etwas geladen hat. Sobald das HDD-Symbol klar ist, schiert es ab..

 

Jo, das schaut doch so aus als wenn X zunächst einwandfrei funktioniert und es erst beim kde start zum Chrash kommt.

Das Xorg.0.log schaut doch soweit auch ok aus.

Sofern noch nicht getestet teste es doch bitte erst mal mit einem frisch angelegten User, somit könnte man eine Fehlkonfiguration im home schon mal ausschließen.

Ansonsten würde ich auch schauen ob es was hilfreiches in der /var/log/kdm.log und/oder in der ~/.xsession-errors zu finden gibt.

----------

## mattes

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *mattes wrote:*   ach übrigens: bei KDM stüzt er erst ab, nachdem ich mein Passwort eingegeben habe, und KDE etwas geladen hat. Sobald das HDD-Symbol klar ist, schiert es ab.. 
> 
> Jo, das schaut doch so aus als wenn X zunächst einwandfrei funktioniert und es erst beim kde start zum Chrash kommt.
> 
> Das Xorg.0.log schaut doch soweit auch ok aus.
> ...

 

Mensch Josef, die gleiche idee mit dem neuen User hatte ich auch, kann ja sein dass KDE auch irgendwas binär speichert, was dann von 32 bit nach 64 bit konvertiert weredn müsste. (hatte  mein userprofil schon auf die neue Platte kopiert). und mit einem neuen User klappts   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Danke für die Tipps !

Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage, wie ich die notwendigen Dateien rüberrette Kontact-Daten, etc.  Ich will ja nicht bei Null anfangen. Gibts da ein Tool für sowas in KDE?

Viele Grüße

Mattes

----------

## arfe

Bei Deinem alten User einfach .kde4 bzw .kde löschen, dann sollte es wieder gehen.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Bei Deinem alten User einfach .kde4 bzw .kde löschen, dann sollte es wieder gehen.

 

Komiker... ".kde4" und ".kde" löschen rettet sicher die essentiellen Config-Files   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich nehme an, es hängt mit kwin oder plasma zusammen. In .kde4/share/config die kwinrc umbenenen, die plasma-Sachen umbenenen, evtl. auch activitiesrc (oder wie die grade heißt) vllt.klappt dann der Login schon. Ansonsten kannst du auch mal deine ~/.xsession-errors nopasten, evtl. findet man direkt einen Hinweis, wer der Bösewicht ist.

----------

## arfe

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Bei Deinem alten User einfach .kde4 bzw .kde löschen, dann sollte es wieder gehen. 
> 
> Komiker... ".kde4" und ".kde" löschen rettet sicher die essentiellen Config-Files  

 

Na und? Erzähl mir bitte nicht, als würde jeder sein KDE so umfangreich konfigurieren. Das ist bloss ein Window Manager. Mehr nicht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Löschen, dann klappt es wieder und er kann dann immer noch sein KDE konfigurieren wie er es benötigt.

----------

## franzf

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Na und? Erzähl mir bitte nicht, als würde jeder sein KDE so umfangreich konfigurieren. Das ist bloss ein Window Manager. Mehr nicht.  
> 
> Löschen, dann klappt es wieder und er kann dann immer noch sein KDE konfigurieren wie er es benötigt.

 

KWin ist der kde-Window Manager. Was in .kde4 liegt ist deutlich mehr. Da legen nämlich alle kde-Programme ihre configs und Daten ab. Alle Passwörter, die man mit KWallet speichert wären weg. akonadi-resourcen. nepomuk-config + die ganzen Metadaten. Das sind Sachen, die sich mitunter nur schwer manuell rekonstruieren lassen, und wenn dann dauert es lange (z.B. alle Dateien nochmal neu taggen...)

----------

## mattes

also ich würde schon gern meine (KDE)Daten behalten  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich nehme an, es hängt mit kwin oder plasma zusammen. In .kde4/share/config die kwinrc umbenenen, die plasma-Sachen umbenenen, evtl. auch activitiesrc (oder wie die grade heißt) vllt.klappt dann der Login schon. Ansonsten kannst du auch mal deine ~/.xsession-errors nopasten, evtl. findet man direkt einen Hinweis, wer der Bösewicht ist.

 

habe jetzt mal die verdächtigen Dateien in .kde4/share/config gelöscht, alles was mit Kwin,Plasma, activities zusammenhängt. Kein Erfolg. Dann das ganze config-Verzeichnis gelöscht: auch kein Erfolg.

Dann alles andere as mit Plasma, Kwin, autostarts zusammenhängt in anderen Ordnern in .kde4 gelöscht: auch kein Erfolg. 

 *~/.xsession-errors wrote:*   

> which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/platform-tools:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/bin:/usr/GNUstep/System/Tools:/usr/GNUstep/Local/Tools:usr/games/bin:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/bin/:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools/)
> 
> startkde: Starting up...
> 
> Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
> ...

 

Liegt es wohl daran:

```
Communication problem with  "kded" , it probably crashed. Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
```

?

----------

## arfe

Ist DBUS gestartet und welche Abhängigkeiten hat Deine kde-meta?

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also DBUS läuft. Wie gesagt mit dem anderen user-Profil läufts ja o.P. 

sonst muss ich doch alles einzeln retten   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

